# Women Now More Promiscuous



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Young women are becoming more promiscuous, with more sexual partners than men, researchers have found.

By the age of 21 they have had sex with an average of nine lovers - two more than their male partner.

And a quarter have slept with more than ten partners in the five years since losing their virginity - compared with a fifth of young men.

* * *

Young women are also twice as likely to be unfaithful, with 50 per cent admitting they have cheated on a partner - half at least twice.

Yet if their man was caught being unfaithful, 99 per cent of the 2,000 women surveyed said they would show him the door.

The sex survey, for More magazine, also found women crave more sex but still believe men enjoy it more than they do.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...far-promiscuous-men-says-shock-new-study.html


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not buying it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Does the math work for women to be more promiscuous if we are talking about heterosexual sex? Who are they having sex with?


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

uhtred said:


> Does the math work for women to be more promiscuous if we are talking about heterosexual sex? Who are they having sex with?


I think it means that the median woman has more partners than the median man. Some guys are nailing 100+ women. The average guy married a woman who had more partners than him.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not buying it.


I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?


That doesn't sound unlikely to me.
Colleges are hotbeds of promiscuity, and the typical 21-year-old woman at college has already been there for three years. That's only 3 guys per year.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I believe it.....despite ALL other such surveys report vastly different results. But when I think about the effect social media has had on society, young girls being exposed to sex at much younger ages due to the internet and social media resulting in girls starting to have sex at younger and younger ages being more the norm than ever before, the results of this study are not hard to believe. 

If 10-12 years ago, Dr. Laura Berman reported on an Oprah Winfrey show that it's not uncommon for girls to begin sexual relations as young as 10-12 years old, then of course they could easily have as many as 9 or 10 partners by age 21. Because of those studies, she was suggesting that girls be taught to self satisfy (masturbate) in order to manage their urges for themselves and also begin birth control at those young ages, and if parents found it too hard to accept the idea of their pre-adolescent daughters satisfying themselves or on birth control, then perhaps they will find pregnancy a more acceptable prospect. She was giving them the hard core facts that it's happening without their knowledge, so they might as well get with the program.



CraigBesuden said:


> Young women are also twice as likely to be unfaithful, with 50 per cent admitting they have cheated on a partner - half at least twice.


I don't believe the number is that high, but I do think it's higher than previously thought and higher than other studies report.



CraigBesuden said:


> Yet if their man was caught being unfaithful, 99 per cent of the 2,000 women surveyed said they would show him the door.


This is totally false. Women may have said it on the survey questionnaire but when it happens, they will do no such thing. They'll be too hurt and unable to tear themselves away from that man, so they will give him 10 more chances and forgive him every time, play the pick me dance, and cry before they finally leave, if they ever leave.



CraigBesuden said:


> The sex survey, for More magazine, also found women crave more sex but still believe men enjoy it more than they do.


I don't know what this one is saying. Is it that women crave more sex than they are getting or that they crave sex more than men do? I'm not sure which one this statement refers to, but I definitely agree that the number of men who are enjoying sex is greater than the number of women who are enjoying sex.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?



I used to work in an OB/GYN office. I handled the teens and their birth control needs. This is pretty close to what the teens reported to me at that time, which was about 5 years ago. Granted, this does not include the girls who had no need for birth control and therefore had no need to report their sex lives to me.

My daughter told me yesterday that more of her friends than not have already had sex...they are 14 and 15 years old :surprise:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CraigBesuden said:


> Young women are becoming more promiscuous, with more sexual partners than men, researchers have found.
> 
> By the age of 21 they have had sex with an average of nine lovers - two more than their male partner.
> 
> ...


The link goes to a page with no article.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

tech-novelist said:


> CraigBesuden said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?
> ...


But there are a lot of college students who finish college as virgins or only 1-2 partners. A lot of the “hooking up” at college is kissing or oral sex.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Another link to the article:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...n_are_now_far_more_promiscuous_than_men_says/


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> I used to work in an OB/GYN office. I handled the teens and their birth control needs. This is pretty close to what the teens reported to me at that time, which was about 5 years ago. Granted, this does not include the girls who had no need for birth control and therefore had no need to report their sex lives to me.
> 
> My daughter told me yesterday that more of her friends than not have already had sex...they are 14 and 15 years old :surprise:


When I was 14, my friends were pressuring me to have sex with my boyfriend. They once set up a place and time for each couple to go into the bedroom (of her adult cousin's apartment) to have sex. They knew it would be my first time, but what they didn't expect is I refused to do it. Two of them (of the 5 of us girls) had been having sex since they were 12. I also had an employee who had been having sex since she was 12. She told me she would leave out of her house and go spend the day with the boy next door instead of going to school. She got pregnant and her grandmother took her to have an abortion.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> But there are a lot of college students who finish college as virgins or only 1-2 partners. A lot of the “hooking up” at college is kissing or oral sex.


But what are you comparing "a lot" to? One thousand is a lot. But there are well over 500k female college graduates each year (contemporary figures). What is considered to be a lot of them?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CraigBesuden said:


> Another link to the article:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...n_are_now_far_more_promiscuous_than_men_says/


This link took me to a MGTOW forum on reddit. And we all know of course that everything on reddit/MGTOW is proven, solid, scientific research. The reddit page has a link to the dailymail that has no article.

I search for the article using the dailymail search function. Nothing turned up.

I went to More magazine and searched for an article on this using it's search function. Nothing turned up.

I would like to see something besides reddit MGTOW making these claims in an article that links to the study/source of the data.

All the data I could find from other sources contradicts this. So until I see more to prove this that this was a valid study, my take is that this is just some more MGTOW nonsense.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Surveyed 2000 women....... I am out.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

StarFires said:


> CraigBesuden said:
> 
> 
> > But there are a lot of college students who finish college as virgins or only 1-2 partners. A lot of the “hooking up” at college is kissing or oral sex.
> ...


“Fifteen years of data, friends, tells us that about three-quarters of college students report either no sex partner — oral, vaginal, or anal —or just one sex partner in the last year.

“And, on average, about 9% of college students report having 4 or more partners — oral, vaginal, or anal — in the last year.”

https://link.medium.com/fPWEXwdu8Y


College Students Are Not Having Nearly as Much Sex as Everyone Thinks They Are

A new survey finds that nearly 40 percent are virgins.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cosmopolitan.com/politics/news/amp47924/college-virgin-poll/


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

CraigBesuden said:


> Young women are becoming more promiscuous, with more sexual partners than men, researchers have found.
> 
> By the age of 21 they have had sex with an average of nine lovers - two more than their male partner.
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt it. 

Girls were pretty promiscuous when I was growing up, and from what I’ve read - and been told by a few young people - is that a lot of people aren’t bothering to have sex or pursue relationships at all. 

Even if they are, I wouldn’t trust the daily mail to get my ass clean if I wiped with it.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Marduk said:


> CraigBesuden said:
> 
> 
> > Young women are becoming more promiscuous, with more sexual partners than men, researchers have found.
> ...


I didn’t really want a girlfriend until I’d finished my education and got my career started. I didn’t know where I’d end up having my career, and I didn’t want to look for a woman until I knew my career value and felt comfortable. I was worried that I would marry my first girlfriend, which I did.

Rightly or wrongly, this thinking is far more common today than it was 20-30 years ago.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure why it matters either as long as the people having sex are doing so because they want to, not because they are pressured into it.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh snap, that was a DailyMail survey report???
hahaha no wonder the figures were so far off from other such surveys.

I still believe what I stated though. It's not hard to believe women have as many as 9 or 10 partners by age 21. Not these days.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Well I guess it's a good thing people aren't getting married much.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CraigBesuden said:


> I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?


That particular claim might be a little high for an average, maybe not. I'm definitely not buying the rest of what was said.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

“The survey follows a U.S. study earlier this year that found teenage girls who watch a lot of TV shows with a high sexual content, such as Friends and Sex And The City, are twice as likely to become pregnant.”

That’s why I put condoms on ALL our tv devices now. Those pesky shows are not getting wifey pregnant ever again!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> I don’t buy it, either. The average woman has intercourse with 9 guys by 21?



At the same time, or do the guys take turns?

I am totally forwarding all this to all the school WhatsApp groups and freakedoutmums.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

“The three-date rule is becoming a thing of the past -- women wait an average of nine dates before they have sex, while men wait an average of five

“Men are nine times more likely than women to be OK with sleeping together on the first date, but just 30 percent of men and 8 percent of women think sex should happen within the first three dates”

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...-date-Rule-Groupon-Dating-Trends-Survey-Finds

The millenials appear less sexual, not more. The same thing is going on worldwide. The Japanese talk of “grass eating men” who are celibate, watch porn and play video games.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

This notion that women are more promiscuous than men is funny when you consider the statistical implications and assume we are just talking about heterosexual encounters. If both a male and female are required for a sex act, then each new partner the female acquires means that a male also acquired a new female partner. This means both males and females by average should have the exact same number of partners. 

Now if we are just looking at this by age and someone has found that young women tend to have more partners than men their same age, this only means that young women prefer older men. This also means that when these women get older, settle down and eventually become sexually inactive that their male counterpart of the same age is now out there still getting action with younger women (AKA Silver Fox).

Scientifically I would come to the conclusion that male sexuality has a much longer shelf life than female sexuality. Therefore women at the age of 21 are being pursued by a very wide range of men of all ages. Meanwhile men at 21 are only being pursued by a limited range of women their same age or younger.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

CraigBesuden said:


> I think it means that the median woman has more partners than the median man. Some guys are nailing 100+ women. The average guy married a woman who had more partners than him.


Who are these guys nailing 100+ women? Is that per year or per month?


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the averages are hiding the distribution. Both as to wanting sex and to having sex.

I think there is a decent chance that a smaller number of men are having sex with many partners and a broader range of women are having sex with a smaller number of partners. I also think that men are more motivated to have sex, but this does not necessarily mean that more men are actually having sex. And I think more men than women are satisfied with the quality of the sex they have, when they do have sex.

So I think there are far more men than women who urgently want sex at any given time, but that is in part because far more women than men expect that the sex they could have without substantial risk (to themselves or their current relationship) would probably be sex that is not be worth having.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

CraigBesuden said:


> I think it means that the median woman has more partners than the median man. Some guys are nailing 100+ women. The average guy married a woman who had more partners than him.



I tend to agree.

Also, I think the surveys must be excluding prostitutes. Remember, there are some women who are having sex with hundreds of men, because they are being paid for it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Who are these guys nailing 100+ women? Is that per year or per month?












Also at @NextTimeAround have you ever heard men brag about the size of the fish they recently caught?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> The link goes to a page with no article.


I'm not surprised... it's the Daily Mail! :laugh:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Who are these guys nailing 100+ women? Is that per year or per month?




The problem with collecting this kind of data is that people lie about it. 

But it is possible to have a lot of sex with random people. For example, I think I had some kind of sexual contact with 3 different women in one weekend after my divorce and that was more than 20 years ago. I don’t remember it clearly, but something like that happened. 

I’m not proud of that, but I also didn’t lie or mislead any of them. If one did that consistently, that’s more than 150 sexual partners a year. I didn’t, I got too bored too quickly once I realized that I could actually attract women again - my ex had been telling me that I was unattractive, disgusting, and unlovable for some time. 

At any rate, the appeal of the new never held that much appeal for me. I am far more happy and have far better sex when in a relationship.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

There are apparently a few guys getting their wangs worn out by all the women.

Wouldn't that still bring the average for men up?:wink2:


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> But there are *a lot* of college students who finish college as virgins or only 1-2 partners. A lot of the “hooking up” at college is kissing or oral sex.


A lot? The average age of intercourse is now 14. Even when I was in college (you know, with a horse and buggy lol) it was kind of the "norm" for couples who were dating to sleep together, even though it was much more rare in my little bubble.

I have no trouble believing young women have had 9 partners by 21, especially if you factor in the "not really sex" of oral and anal.

I am also not surprised to find out they are cheating more as well.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Women and men are now more promiscuous. Fixed the title there for ya!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> There are apparently a few guys getting their wangs worn out by all the women.
> 
> Wouldn't that still bring the average for men up?:wink2:


I do not think that word means what some people think it means.....:wink2:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Where are we going with this?

We celebrating the fact?

Or breaking out chastity belts and don't let them damn wimminz go outside without a male family member present?

Women aren't more promiscuous ... they are simply more open about the promiscuity that was already present.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Where are we going with this?


In my opinion the OP @CraigBesuden may be trying to better understand how and if female sexuality is different from that of male sexuality. A long time ago the female sexual response was modeled to be the exact same as males (attraction, arousal/excitement, plateau, orgasm, resolution). Now in the age of information it is obvious that Masters and Johnson may have missed a few things. 

But now we have the sexual response of the news media to contend with (attraction, interest, click, share, viral climax, keep going!!!!!) and you have articles that validate every possible suspicion.

Do you want an article that says men cheat more than women? 
Do you want an article that says women cheat more than men?
Do you want an article that says young people have way more sex today than a generation ago?
Do you want an article that says young people don't have sex anymore compared to a generation ago?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...e6-8f7c-d4c723a2becb_story.html?noredirect=on

wait a minute, no matter how much I research for an article that says newer generations are having more sex, they all come back and say that younger generations are having way less sex than previous generations. 

hmmmm
@CraigBesuden when you say "NOW" are you talking about the newest generation of women, because research would indicate they kinda stopped getting it on as much as previous generations?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

An underlying factoid perhaps, even years ago as dropping off my sons to prom, DW and I marveled at how skimpy and openly provocatively the Srs girls were dressed. 

A lot different than the elegance gone for in previous generations.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

badsanta said:


> This notion that women are more promiscuous than men is funny when you consider the statistical implications and assume we are just talking about heterosexual encounters. If both a male and female are required for a sex act, then each new partner the female acquires means that a male also acquired a new female partner. This means both males and females by average should have the exact same number of partners.


Correct, the *average *number of partners for men and women must be the same if we are just talking about heterosexual encounters.

But that doesn't mean that the *distribution *has to be the same, and that's what matters.

Let's look at an example.

Suppose there are 100 men and 100 women in a group, and all of them have sex.

One extreme possibility is that each man has sex with one woman.

Average number of partners for men: 1.
Average number of partners for women: 1.
*Median number of partners for men: 1.
Highest number of partners for a man: 1.*
Median number of partners for women: 1.
Highest number of partners for a woman: 1.

Now let's look at another extreme possibility: that all the women have sex with the same one man. What are the statistics now?

Average number of partners for men: 1.
Average number of partners for women: 1.
*Median number of partners for men: 0.*
*Highest number of partners for a man: 100.*
Median number of partners for women: 1.
Highest number of partners for a woman: 1.

Do the 99 men who don't have sex at all take any comfort in the fact that the average number of partners is 1? I doubt it.

The usual analogy is that if you had 100 people in a room, 99 of them being middle-class people and one of them being Jeff Bezos, the average wealth in the room would be about half a billion dollars. However, that wouldn't do the 99 people much good.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not buying it.


tough luck. It's very true. What do you think free love and women's rights were going to lead to? More men want it desperately, so it's like kid in candy store. What they cant get in quality is made up by convenience. Think how long it takes you get a new relationship partner, make a connection, overcome the stranger danger factor, go out, pay money foe entertainment etc, maybe get lucky, first or tenth date.

Girls these days, put picture on a sex ad app, get 10 replies in an hour, 100 by the end of week, pick whichever masturbation tool you want from the applicants. ASs long as you're half way slim or tidy. It's a sellers market, and she's not looking for marriage, or even a name.

Probably study didnt count girl on girl, or finger/oral either.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> An underlying factoid perhaps, even years ago as dropping off my sons to prom, DW and I marveled at how skimpy and openly provocatively the Srs girls were dressed.
> 
> A lot different than the elegance gone for in previous generations.


Why have elegance when it takes effort, and your target to impress can be lured away in a moment by "cheap access" elsewhere. Where's the return in the effort, just to be odd one out laughing stock? IF you want to be in the game, you got to play be the rules of the game.

Same about elegance can be said about dancing, US dancing used to be impressive, now it's just tacky bad porn.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

spotthedeaddog said:


> tough luck. It's very true. What do you think free love and women's rights were going to lead to? More men want it desperately, so it's like kid in candy store. What they cant get in quality is made up by convenience. Think how long it takes you get a new relationship partner, make a connection, overcome the stranger danger factor, go out, pay money foe entertainment etc, maybe get lucky, first or tenth date.
> 
> Girls these days, put picture on a sex ad app, get 10 replies in an hour, 100 by the end of week, pick whichever masturbation tool you want from the applicants. ASs long as you're half way slim or tidy. It's a sellers market, and she's not looking for marriage, or even a name.
> 
> Probably study didnt count girl on girl, or finger/oral either.


Promiscuity has to average out. If a woman has 9 partners by age 21, those 9 men couldn't have only had her as a partner unless the woman to man ratio was staggeringly off.

I also don't buy that women cheat more than men in general or are less likely to reconcile if their partner cheated.

There are definitely times when everything isn't even across the board. Nature doesn't work that way. It swings one way and then the other.

There are times when women seem to not be able to keep their panties on to save their lives and then times when men are jumping everything like goats in heat.

I've personally witnessed far more women cheating on their husbands in about a 20 year stretch but I was involved in ministry and privy to those matters. I think it was a bad phase brought on by a number of factors and I know from research that men have led the shame game at other times and places.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it is likely that some of each gender, bring the average up for everyone while some bring it down.

It is impossible for women to have more partners than men in heterosexual encounters when averaged mathematically.

There would have to be many times the number of available men than women to even approach it.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I think it is likely that some of each gender, bring the average up for everyone while some bring it down.
> 
> It is impossible for women to have more partners than men in heterosexual encounters when averaged mathematically.
> 
> There would have to be many times the number of available men than women to even approach it.


Again, the average is irrelevant to the question of how promiscuous the sexes are.

One man having sex with 10 women and 9 men having sex with no women results in the "average man" having sex with one woman, when in fact 9 of the 10 men have no sex at all.

This isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

tech-novelist said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is likely that some of each gender, bring the average up for everyone while some bring it down.
> ...


I get what your saying but I guess now we have to define promiscuous. Are the women more promiscuous because they had sex with one man or is the man the promiscuous one having had sex with a 100 women?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Again, the average is irrelevant to the question of how promiscuous the sexes are.
> 
> One man having sex with 10 women and 9 men having sex with no women results in the "average man" having sex with one woman, when in fact 9 of the 10 men have no sex at all.
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery.


LoL! It's math!:grin2:

Take a population with 2000 20 year old virgins. 1000 women and 1000 men.

Let's say 1 man services 10 women like your example and 9 men remain virgins.

That would mean 100 men serviced the 1000 women. The average will be the same but all the women in this group would only have 1 sex partner. It is mathematically impossible for women to have more heterosexual partners on average than men unless you had a population of at least 9-1 in favor of women and probably much a much higher unbalance would be required.:wink2:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

To say nothing of the fact, as highlighted earlier, and painfully easy to find data points for; young people today are having sex LESS.

So ... it must be all of those 40-something divorcees out there, that are skewing the numbers then?

If you've already been married ... and are a relatively responsible 'grown up', who particularly cares about whether your partner is/was promiscuous?

Me?

I'm all in for those high drive, "get me some", women who know exactly what they want ... SEX ... and pursue it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> To say nothing of the fact, as highlighted earlier, and painfully easy to find data points for; young people today are having sex LESS.
> 
> So ... it must be all of those 40-something divorcees out there, that are skewing the numbers then?
> 
> ...


Dang all those horny old goats driving up the average!>:wink2:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

So ... this wasn't a 'study'. There is no reference to, or a link for the origin of the 'resarch'. It was an online survey for a magazine. Which means most of the 2000 respondents were teenage boys. Which I guess should be fine, and we should all still pay attention.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> So ... this wasn't a 'study'. There is no reference to, or a link for the origin of the 'resarch'. It was an online survey for a magazine. Which means most of the 2000 respondents were teenage boys. Which I guess should be fine, and we should all still pay attention.


Teenage boys know everything. Just ask them.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

All studies based on the survey method are suspect. I like the ones that ask what you've eaten in the last year, I can't remember what I ate yesterday, let alone last week.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Lila said:


> I get what your saying but I guess now we have to define promiscuous. Are the women more promiscuous because they had sex with one man or is the man the promiscuous one having had sex with a 100 women?


The one man is promiscuous.
The women may or may not be, depending on your definition.
The other men aren't. >


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! It's math!:grin2:
> 
> Take a population with 2000 20 year old virgins. 1000 women and 1000 men.
> 
> ...


Of course this is correct, but it is irrelevant to the question of whether men in general are more or less promiscuous.

The question is whether the median man has more or fewer sex partners than the median woman.

In my example, the median man has 0 sex partners, and the median woman has 1.

Therefore clearly the median woman has more sex partners than the median man.

Now that one man is clearly very promiscuous. Nickname: lucky bastard!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not buying it.


They aren't dressing up like hoes to go to the public library.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

You obviously have some Chads (say 20% of men) pumping and dumping 80% of the women and the the rest of the men scrapping the bottom of the barrels or going without. 

I'm not sure about the infidelity statistic. My feeling is its about dead even. But then again I wouldn't be surprised if women had more.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> You obviously have some Chads (say 20% of men) pumping and dumping 80% of the women and the the rest of the men scrapping the bottom of the barrels or going without.
> 
> I'm not sure about the infidelity statistic. My feeling is its about dead even. But then again I wouldn't be surprised if women had more.


Lol chads.....

Bless the sad little (reallllllllly little) pill


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously have some Chads (say 20% of men) pumping and dumping 80% of the women and the the rest of the men scrapping the bottom of the barrels or going without.
> ...


What other explanation for women on average having more sex partners than men? Assuming the study is correct...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

tech-novelist said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > LoL! It's math!<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>
> ...


You also have to keep in mind these studies are taking samples. If 20% of the men are banging 80% of the women, then there are higher chances that they will more easily find the bottom 80% of men and the study will more easily find the top 80% of women. The 20% man is probably way to busy banging every chick in sight...and the 20% woman is too busy sitting in drive through at McD's...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Of course this is correct, but it is irrelevant to the question of whether men in general are more or less promiscuous.
> 
> The question is whether the median man has more or fewer sex partners than the median woman.
> 
> ...


Now while I know the example is not realistic, it does prove that an average woman can't have 9 partners in her sphere of operation without the men also having pretty close to the same average. 

I know there are both men and women who spike the average higher.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Now while I know the example is not realistic, it does prove that an average woman can't have 9 partners in her sphere of operation without the men also having pretty close to the same average.
> 
> I know there are both men and women who spike the average higher.


Maybe they are throwing out outliers as statisticians often do: 'This one guy is reporting 200 sex partners and everyone else is reporting 5...obviously he's lying!'.

Same thing in reverse for women. And who knows if they are even finding the relatively small group of men plowing all these women like cornfields...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What other explanation for women on average having more sex partners than men? Assuming the study is correct...


It is actually impossible to have an average woman with 9 partners without the average man having similar within their sphere of operation.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > What other explanation for women on average having more sex partners than men? Assuming the study is correct...
> ...


Its is in statistics and sampling. And it makes sense. We want to know what the majority experiences not a select few.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Also, if you are comparing a male 21 year old with a female 21 year old, then I would think women would on average have more sex partners, since most women date older men. Men are a pretty pathetic specimen in their teens and early 20's. Whereas women are hitting their peak.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

tech-novelist said:


> That doesn't sound unlikely to me.
> Colleges are hotbeds of promiscuity, and the typical 21-year-old woman at college has already been there for three years. That's only 3 guys per year.


I have also read that England has the most promiscuous women in the world (men too?).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Its is in statistics and sampling. And it makes sense. We want to know what the majority experiences not a select few.


Regardless of what people claim, it is impossible for an "average" woman to have 9 partners without the men having sampled plenty of women as well. The available men would have to be at a 9-1 ratio to available women at the least. Unless there really are a small group of men that all the women are passing around.

I haven't seen anything that crazy. There are men and women who have obtained high numbers along with many others who have mostly struck out or had pretty low numbers.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

personofinterest said:


> Lol chads.....
> 
> Bless the sad little (reallllllllly little) pill




Oh man, I remember believing this bull****...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Also, if you are comparing a male 21 year old with a female 21 year old, then I would think women would on average have more sex partners, since most women date older men. Men are a pretty pathetic specimen in their teens and early 20's. Whereas women are hitting their peak.


Unless the man is a natural?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

uhtred said:


> Does the math work for women to be more promiscuous if we are talking about heterosexual sex? Who are they having sex with?


The same guy as some other women apparently.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

tech-novelist said:


> Correct, the *average *number of partners for men and women must be the same if we are just talking about heterosexual encounters.


I don't think so.

10 girls
10 guys

All 10 girls sleep with one of the guys.

100% of the women had sex
10% of the guys had sex

I actually think that was the case (women more promiscuous) when I was a teenager over 30 years ago. More of the girls had sex. Less of the guys had sex. There was quite a few nerdy guys that couldn't get laid. The nerdy girls could still get laid.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Deejo said:


> Where are we going with this?


Obviously misogyny and the Red Pill.

Anything indicating that there might be *ANY* differences in sexual desire between the genders is due to misogyny and the Red Pill.

Women, in general, have *less* sexual desire than men? Misogyny. Red Pill.

Women, in general, have *more* sexual desire than men? Misogyny. Red Pill.

And why the behavior of men is the gold standard to compare women against is beyond me.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 10 girls
> 10 guys
> ...


This is SO obvious. 

And, yet, people keep saying "check the math!. The woman had to have sex with a man!".

Sigh


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Buddy400 said:


> Obviously misogyny and the Red Pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Red pill is also surprisingly misandrist. The whole 20 percent of guys get all the girls thing is an example of this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> This is SO obvious.
> 
> And, yet, people keep saying "check the math!. The woman had to have sex with a man!".
> 
> Sigh


I actually don't have a problem with that and have seen it in real life.

It is, however, not happening that an average woman can have 9 partners without the men having quite a few as well.

Notice I didn't say have sex multiple times.

There's a few people that service quite a few opposite sex partners.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Buddy400 said:


> This is SO obvious.
> 
> And, yet, people keep saying "check the math!. The woman had to have sex with a man!".
> 
> Sigh


In high school, it was pretty common for the cool guys to sleep with the nerdy girls. They were easy pickings. Less competition. They were as curious/horny as the popular girls.

Didn't happen in reverse. The popular girls didn't chase the nerdy guys.

My graduating class was 60 people (28 guys and 32 girls). When I look at the different people. I would guess that about 25 of the girls had sex before graduating. And that about 10 of the guys did. Just based on what I knew of the different people. Not very scientific.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The girls all get prettier at closing time
They all begin to look like movie stars
The girls all get prettier at closing time
When the change starts taking place
It puts a glow on every face
Of the falling angels of the back street bars.
If I could rate'em on a scale from 1 to 10
I'm lookin' for a 9 but 8 would slip right in
A few more drinks and I might slip to a 5 or even a 4
But when tomorrow morning comes,
And I wake up with a number 1
I swear I'll never do it anymore.
The girls all get prettier at closing time
They all begin to look like movie stars
The girls all get prettier at closing time
When the change starts taking place
It puts a glow on every face
Of the falling angels of the back street bars.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Regardless of what people claim, it is impossible for an "average" woman to have 9 partners without the men having sampled plenty of women as well. The available men would have to be at a 9-1 ratio to available women at the least. Unless there really are a small group of men that all the women are passing around.


I believe the usual claim is that about 20% of the men are having 80% of the sex.
I don't know if that is true but it looked that way when I was in college, during the late Neolithic.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

SadSamIAm said:


> tech-novelist said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, the *average *number of partners for men and women must be the same if we are just talking about heterosexual encounters.
> ...


Depends what you mean by average. The mean would be the same (1 for men and 1 for women). The median would be different (0 for men and 1 for women).


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Marduk said:


> Buddy400 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously misogyny and the Red Pill.
> ...


Its not an opinion, its a fact borne out through DNA testing.

https://www.livescience.com/47976-more-mothers-in-human-history.html


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

SadSamIAm said:


> The same guy as some other women apparently.


But doesn't that bring the average up?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

10 women, 10 men. The 10 women only have sex with 1 man. (the alpha presumably...:wink2: )

Ok on average the women had sex with 1 man
On average the men had sex with 1 woman. (average of 10, 0,0,......)

I think people mean median.




Buddy400 said:


> This is SO obvious.
> 
> And, yet, people keep saying "check the math!. The woman had to have sex with a man!".
> 
> Sigh


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> I believe the usual claim is that about 20% of the men are having 80% of the sex.
> I don't know if that is true but it looked that way when I was in college, during the late Neolithic.


I think the 20/80 can happen occasionally but it isn't happening in general to my knowledge.

Could happen in an artificial environment like high school sometimes and it probably wouldn't be in all of them but only under certain circumstances.

It still puts the number of partners much higher for men who are sexually active, than women if there is anything like the 20/80 going on.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I think the 20/80 can happen occasionally but it isn't happening in general to my knowledge.
> 
> Could happen in an artificial environment like high school sometimes and it probably wouldn't be in all of them but only under certain circumstances.
> 
> It still puts the number of partners much higher *for men who are sexually active*, than women if there is anything like the 20/80 going on.


Yes, of course. But most of the men aren't sexually active in that situation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Yes, of course. But most of the men aren't sexually active in that situation.


I guess I'm just keeping on track with the OP and everything you are saying contradicts the average 21 year old woman having 9 men under her belt.

Everything you are illustrating would indicate sexually active women having a far smaller partner count because the man she is having sex with is the local pole several other ladies are dancing on.

I travel and see a lot of couples that I know are having sex.

Maybe 20/80 is happening with some sections of younger people somewhere and maybe their are more young women who are having sex than young men but their partner count can't be so much higher like the article claims, especially under the models you have been sharing.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I guess I'm just keeping on track with the OP and everything you are saying contradicts the average 21 year old woman having 9 men under her belt.
> 
> Everything you are illustrating would indicate sexually active women having a far smaller partner count because the man she is having sex with is the local pole several other ladies are dancing on.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to come up with realistic numbers.
All I was doing was pointing out that it is indeed possible for most women to have more sex partners than most men even when only heterosexual situations are considered.

Here's a scenario that is more in line with the original post.

There are 100 men and 100 women.

20 of the men (group 1 of the men) are having sex with 80 of the women (group 1 of the women), and the other 80 of the men (group 2 of the men) are having sex with the other 20 women (group 2 of the women).

Each of the 80 women in the first group has sex with ALL of the 20 men in the first group, not just one of them.

Each of the 80 men in the second group has sex with only one of the 20 women in the first group.

Now what do the numbers look like?

Each of the 80 women in group 1 of the women has 20 sex partners.
Each of the 20 men in group 1 of the men has 80 sex partners.

Each of the 20 women in group 2 of the women has 4 sex partners.
Each of the 80 men in group 2 of the men has 1 sex partner.

So even though the averages are still the same (due to laws of mathematics), the distribution is quite different. There are men with a lot of sex partners and men with very few; most men have very few. As for the women, *all *of them have more sex partners than the median man has.

In my opinion, this is probably closer to reality than the notion that the median man and the median woman have the same number of sex partners, even though the averages must be the same.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> I wasn't trying to come up with realistic numbers.
> All I was doing was pointing out that it is indeed possible for most women to have more sex partners than most men even when only heterosexual situations are considered.
> 
> Here's a scenario that is more in line with the original post.
> ...


We both know things are more organic but thanks for showing a model where more women could have more partners than men.

It still paints men as the most promiscuous given the opportunity. I honestly think most, regardless of gender, are as promiscuous as all their factors allow, like personal factors, environmental a personal characteristics.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> We both know things are more organic but thanks for showing a model where more women could have more partners than men.
> 
> 
> 
> It still paints men as the most promiscuous given the opportunity. I honestly think most, regardless of gender, are as promiscuous as all their factors allow, like personal factors, environmental a personal characteristics.



I think it’s also a time of life thing. People go through phases figuring themselves out. 

You could see someone acting promiscuously for a short time and think it’s a longer term behaviour.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> I think it’s also a time of life thing. People go through phases figuring themselves out.
> 
> You could see someone acting promiscuously for a short time and think it’s a longer term behaviour.


I think that is the truth regarding most who have ever been promiscuous.

Most have the sense to cut it out before too much time has passed.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> I think that is the truth regarding most who have ever been promiscuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Most have the sense to cut it out before too much time has passed.




It’s exhausting. It’s boring. It’s repetitive. Next, next, next... meh. 

Once you’re past it, you’re past it.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

In piloting there is a phrase that the least important things are the runway behind you and the fuel you didn't put in the tanks.

Doesn't the amount sex that other men, or women you are not dating are having fall into this category?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> In piloting there is a phrase that the least important things are the runway behind you and the fuel you didn't put in the tanks.
> 
> Doesn't the amount sex that other men, or women you are not dating are having fall into this category?


For healthy people, yes, IMO


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

uhtred said:


> In piloting there is a phrase that the least important things are the runway behind you and the fuel you didn't put in the tanks.
> 
> Doesn't the amount sex that other men, or women you are not dating are having fall into this category?


I thought those were the least useful things, not the least important.
But I'm not a pilot so maybe I haven't recalled that correctly.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I also don't buy that women cheat more than men in general or are less likely to reconcile if their partner cheated.


Interestingly enough the world doesn't need you to buy it. They do cheat more, and lie about it more often.

Personally I think it's availability that the differentiating factor. So much easier for a woman to find a male to cheat with, especially since the cheat partner doesnt have to have the hypergamy properties of an official mate. 
What was interesting is the number of women who had interesting justifications why it wasnt actually cheating. Everything from "it wasnt my fault I was seduced so not cheating", "I have important social image to maintain so it doesnt count as cheating", "It was girls night out", "I didnt know his name so it doesnt count", "I was drunk/high so not entirely in control", "I don't intend to pursue it so it doesnt count", "It was only handjob/oral etc so does count as cheating", "I dont really like him that much so it doesnt count", "It was my best friends new boyfriend and I was curious and it was a once off so that does count either", "What happens in Vegas/Con/Work convention...", "He was Italian"

With all the women having physical affairs I often wonder who the men are that are getting all that action since many arent getting much!!

(only a couple of those quoted comments were heard from the same person). Amazing what you find out when you willing to listen without criticising


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Interestingly enough the world doesn't need you to buy it. They do cheat more, and lie about it more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What my marriage counsellor told me, and I have no reason to dispute it, is in her experience men and women cheat at about the same rates. But the women she’s worked with are far better at hiding it, and rationalizing it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

spotthedeaddog said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't buy that women cheat more than men in general or are less likely to reconcile if their partner cheated.
> ...


Did the red pill tell you that lol?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Interestingly enough the world doesn't need you to buy it. They do cheat more, and lie about it more often.
> 
> Personally I think it's availability that the differentiating factor. So much easier for a woman to find a male to cheat with, especially since the cheat partner doesnt have to have the hypergamy properties of an official mate.
> What was interesting is the number of women who had interesting justifications why it wasnt actually cheating. Everything from "it wasnt my fault I was seduced so not cheating", "I have important social image to maintain so it doesnt count as cheating", "It was girls night out", "I didnt know his name so it doesnt count", "I was drunk/high so not entirely in control", "I don't intend to pursue it so it doesnt count", "It was only handjob/oral etc so does count as cheating", "I dont really like him that much so it doesnt count", "It was my best friends new boyfriend and I was curious and it was a once off so that does count either", "What happens in Vegas/Con/Work convention...", "He was Italian"
> ...


How much experience are you basing your statement on?

I had over 2 decades in ministry and saw all this **** up close and personal.

Women were actually just as willing to forgive and reconcile if their husbands cheated. Possibly a little more.

Actual statistics don't align with your statement either so I actually don't buy it for some solid reasons. Care to give your reasons and experience and data to back your play?:smile2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Did the red pill tell you that lol?


Yeah. I'm interested in his data and experience.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> I thought those were the least useful things, not the least important.
> But I'm not a pilot so maybe I haven't recalled that correctly.


when you're the pilot and things go wrong it is rapidly critical you pay attention to the important things, not the unimportant things. At least for a while.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

StarFires said:


> Oh snap, that was a DailyMail survey report???
> hahaha no wonder the figures were so far off from other such surveys.
> 
> I still believe what I stated though. It's not hard to believe women have as many as 9 or 10 partners by age 21. Not these days.


My younger partner a few years ago (10 or so) pointed out to me, that many of her friends didn't count anyone before the age of consent - eg here that's 16. If she or her sister or friends had been with, say 4 guys, when they were 14-15, then that didn't count - it only counted after age of consent, that's why age of consent wasn't important. Others women who had been in university (college) didn't count anyone that wasn't a regular boyfriend, things like party hookups, sex for grades or booze, bad sex or guys they'd rather forget, one night stands/use a guy for masturbation sex, or other girls, didn't count. This was several groups of women declaring this, so I couldn't get a how it made sense - the closest I got was being told "otherwise it makes us look like ****s".


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

spotthedeaddog said:


> My younger partner a few years ago (10 or so) pointed out to me, that many of her friends didn't count anyone before the age of consent - eg here that's 16. If she or her sister or friends had been with, say 4 guys, when they were 14-15, then that didn't count - it only counted after age of consent, that's why age of consent wasn't important. Others women who had been in university (college) didn't count anyone that wasn't a regular boyfriend, things like party hookups, sex for grades or booze, bad sex or guys they'd rather forget, one night stands/use a guy for masturbation sex, or other girls, didn't count. This was several groups of women declaring this, so I couldn't get a how it made sense - the closest I got was being told "otherwise it makes us look like ****s".


And we can't have that!


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Does the math work for women to be more promiscuous if we are talking about heterosexual sex? Who are they having sex with?


Broadly speaking, a twenty year old woman is more likely to find mutual attraction with a man twice her age than a twenty year man with a woman twice his age.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

spotthedeaddog said:


> My younger partner a few years ago (10 or so) pointed out to me, that many of her friends didn't count anyone before the age of consent - eg here that's 16. If she or her sister or friends had been with, say 4 guys, when they were 14-15, then that didn't count - it only counted after age of consent, that's why age of consent wasn't important. Others women who had been in university (college) didn't count anyone that wasn't a regular boyfriend, things like party hookups, sex for grades or booze, bad sex or guys they'd rather forget, one night stands/use a guy for masturbation sex, or other girls, didn't count. This was several groups of women declaring this, so I couldn't get a how it made sense - the closest I got was being told "otherwise it makes us look like ****s".


I think the “real number” is lifetime PIV. Other girls and oral doesn’t count.

Of course, shaving off things that happened on vacation, ONS that nobody knows about, etc. is understandable. I’ve often said that a woman’s number is between 0 and 5 - it never goes above five.

We’ll never know the true average because people lie. And college kids may be different from the overall population.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

When I met my W at age 18, she reluctantly admitted to about 17 sex partners. My number was 0 when I was 18. But it is much different for women in recent years vs long ago. Monogamy used to mean 1 partner for life 100 yrs ago. Now it means 1 partner at a time.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Have you ever heard of "the rule of 3"?



CraigBesuden said:


> spotthedeaddog said:
> 
> 
> > My younger partner a few years ago (10 or so) pointed out to me, that many of her friends didn't count anyone before the age of consent - eg here that's 16. If she or her sister or friends had been with, say 4 guys, when they were 14-15, then that didn't count - it only counted after age of consent, that's why age of consent wasn't important. Others women who had been in university (college) didn't count anyone that wasn't a regular boyfriend, things like party hookups, sex for grades or booze, bad sex or guys they'd rather forget, one night stands/use a guy for masturbation sex, or other girls, didn't count. This was several groups of women declaring this, so I couldn't get a how it made sense - the closest I got was being told "otherwise it makes us look like ****s".
> ...


----------

